# Finished



## MetroRAFB (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that does it. Studying's over for me. 4hrs of wrap up today was all I could stand, I've got as close to a warm fuzzy as I'm gonna get before Friday. I've covered this material for so long now that I think I've reached the point of diminishing returns. I'll use the next four days to try and relax.

Good luck to all of you! Hopefully we'll all be posting Saturday (or Monday) about how easy the exam was! :read:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm still cramming.

I'm not doing as good today as yesterday though. I'm watching my Steelers right now, and they are sucking vs. a mediocre at best Falcons.

This is a sad sad game. Big Ben is out.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 22, 2006)

It was my hopes to finish up today but I still have some ground to cover. I plan to call it quits tomorrow evening. For some reason, I feel like I am starting to forget things the move I go through them. With each new sample exam I see (Kaplan...WTF!?) I find more and more things that I would never have thought to study.

Lets all take a breather and make it through Friday. best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2006)

> I'm still cramming.
> I'm not doing as good today as yesterday though. I'm watching my Steelers right now, and they are sucking vs. a mediocre at best Falcons.
> 
> This is a sad sad game. Big Ben is out.


**Warn level increased**

mediocre = 2-4 not 4-2

:BK:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2006)

> > I'm still cramming.
> > I'm not doing as good today as yesterday though.  I'm watching my Steelers right now, and they are sucking vs. a mediocre at best Falcons.
> >
> > This is a sad sad game.  Big Ben is out.
> ...


3 turnovers = 21 points.

Steelers gave that one away. (again)

right now I don't think that the Steelers are going to even make the playoffs. But, do you really think Atlanta was better yesterday?

I have nothing against the Falcons, and would like to see them make playoffs, they were outmatched yesterday, but the Steelers beat themselves. Just like they have all season. :true:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 23, 2006)

Let's see. I'm not studying and the Jets won. I sat around all weekend. Life is good!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

to be honest I didnt see the game, our class didnt get out until about 4:45, so I just got to see the OT kick in the hotel lobby.

All I know is how I heard all week from national sports talk radio how we didnt even have a chance, etc. regardless scoring 30+ points on that defense, with our shitty wide receivers, cant be overlooked.

the front 7 of the Atlanta Defense had 3 starters out due to injury, a starting offensive Guard was suspended last week, so to overcome all that and still win is more than the steelers just laying an egg. I do think Bill is looking forward to living in his mansion in north carolina though

If you have never been to Atlanta, half of this town "aint from here" so there are a lot of steelers transplants (&amp; other carpet baggers who need to go the f_ck back home) so anytime they have to pout all week about there wonderful team is great for me, no offense 

I dont know if they will make the playoffs, Carolina and the A'ints are looking strong, sadly...we will try and do ya'll a favor and beat the bengals for ya though


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2006)

The 30+ points are deceiving.

The Steelers REALLY did turn the ball over 3 times deep and Altanta scored on the next or next couple of plays each time. Then Atlanta kicked an on-sides kick and had the ball at short field.

I'm not sure of the total yards of each, I'll have to look, but it was a mess of a game for the Steelers.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2006)

Regardless, my Steelers are sucking


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

Are you counting the onside kick as a turnover?

maybe the NFL will put an * next to their record at the end of the year :dunno:

at least your playing the raiders next week &amp; I dont know what Dan Reeves was thinking back then, but H Ward(UGA) was on the draft board when we passed over him many years ago :ZZZ:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2006)

NO, but the onside kick was a GREAT call by the Falcons. It caught the Steelers completely off guard.

No one could have expected Hines Ward to turn out this good, but Altanta passing on a Georgia guy like that has to piss some fans off.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2006)

This says enough.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

we also passed over Reggie Brown (who is doing very well with the Eagles) over a player from UAB!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hung:

I hope Roddy White buys a motorcycle with no helmet this offseason


----------



## DrFranz (Oct 23, 2006)

I guess you all will do really good in the exam, specially in the NFL aftermoon session... get your butts back to work! :dsgt:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 23, 2006)

^ I'm ok on the Superbowl trivia and the run and shoot offense, but the sections on the 2-minute drill and defensive holding are killing me. :true:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2006)

I keep spending too much time on the "sidelines activities" section. (cheerleaders, dance line, etc.)


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

In all honesty I have only watched one full game all season, that monday night game / scam , other than that I have tried to get it out of my system, for one more week.


----------



## DrFranz (Oct 23, 2006)

> I keep spending too much time on the "sidelines activities" section. (cheerleaders, dance line, etc.)


I hope those cheerleaders are there for you when you need some cheering up during the test :cig:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I did 1.5 hours tonight just tabbing some materials that I could not cover without looking it up. I feel a bit better. Tomorrow is just some loose ends for my PM section and then everything gets packed up. I plan to get all 25 questions on the test right.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2006)

> I plan to get all 25 questions on the test right.


Then you should get a perfect score of 72%

:claps: :claps: :claps: :claps: :claps:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 24, 2006)

Are we all that attention deficit that we've taken this thread so off topic that it actually ended back on topic?

Hilarious.

I'm not finishing studying until Thursday night.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 24, 2006)

I greatly apologize for the on-topic remarks. What was I thinking!?!

Lets start something more productive. What is the answer to #3? I am thinking B. Any other options? I thought it might have been A but the units don't work. C is just foolish. D is a possibility, but everyone loves D's.

-GT


----------

